# Girl gets 56 stars tattooed on face



## Last of the Arrancar (Jun 17, 2009)

> Scarred: Girl gets 56 stars tattooed on face
> Article from: Font size: Decrease Increase Email article: Email Print article: Print Submit comment: Submit comment June 17, 2009 08:30am
> 
> A TEENAGE girl is suing a tattoo artist for $15,000 after she allegedly asked him for three stars on her face - but ended up with 56.
> ...




Link

Some news from my native country, Belgium ... there is a vid of the girl too somewhere ... the tattooer claimes that he did what she asked and she never fell asleep, but only began to get terrified after the look her father gave her when seeing her face.

*pic:*


*vid (dutch):*
Link


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 17, 2009)

That's why you don't fuck around with semipermanent modifications to your own fucking body.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 17, 2009)

Bitch be sparklin!


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 17, 2009)

'She feel asleep while he punctured her face with 56 star tattoos'  What there was no pain realization, unless she was drugged.


----------



## ragnara (Jun 17, 2009)

She is obviously lying to get out of trouble. There is just no way she could have fallen asleep while someone made 56 tattoos on her face, let alone 20 times as many as she asked for.


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

Good lord, how do you fall asleep while getting a tattoo?

But anyways, if he really didn't understand her, he should have said something.


----------



## Rose (Jun 17, 2009)

What the hell? It's the girls fault...if she knew he didn't understand than why did she continue with it? 

More importan question...How the hell do you fall asleep while getting a tatoo?...isn't it suppose to hurt?


----------



## Mish (Jun 17, 2009)

HOLY SHIT, the guy in the video is fucking creepy!


----------



## Noitora (Jun 17, 2009)

At least it distracts us from her _crazy eyes._


----------



## dilbot (Jun 17, 2009)

The tattooist looks like a beast from hell.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 17, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Oh wow, this is hilarious. I like how groovy the tattooist looks in the movie. Also, I'm pretty sure he didn't make a mistake. You don't go from 3 to 56. Linguistically speaking, that's pretty impossible.

The girl probably asked for that much and then freaked and blamed the guy when she saw her dad's reaction. There's not even a reason to fall asleep if she asked for 3 stars. That procedure would take 10 minutes. Not to mention 56 stars for 120 euros is a steal.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jun 17, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Oh wow, this is hilarious. I like how groovy the tattooist looks in the movie. Also, I'm pretty sure he didn't make a mistake. You don't go from 3 to 56. Linguistically speaking, that's pretty impossible.
> 
> The girl probably asked for that much and then freaked and blamed the guy when she saw her dad's reaction. There's not even a reason to fall asleep if she asked for 3 stars. That procedure would take 10 minutes. Not to mention 56 stars for 120 euros is a steal.




Yes, there's no way you can sleep thru 56 stars .... I wonder who will pay the lasering ....


----------



## The Imp (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm one of those types of guys who would point and laugh at her hysterically if i saw her IRL.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 17, 2009)

So, she fell asleep while getting a tattoo on her _face_.
I thought tattoos hurt.


----------



## stardust (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, my.

I feel somewhat sorry for her. But, then again, can't she just get them lasered off?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, if she went through with it after having communication problems with the man about to put a _tattoo_ on her _face,_ she's an idiot for not finding someone whom would understand her request.


----------



## Tayuya (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks a lot like a cursed seal.  

Am I right?


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 17, 2009)

How the hell can someone fall asleep while getting tattooes on their face?. Lies.

And oh god that tattoo artist


----------



## Neco (Jun 17, 2009)

Who the hell falls asleep while getting a tattoo?


----------



## Catterix (Jun 17, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> 'She feel asleep while he punctured her face with 56 star tattoos'  What there was no pain realization, unless she was drugged.



People regularly fall asleep during tattooing, usually a mix of the constant pain numbing you and that it's often about 4 hours of just sitting still doing nothing. It's easier to fall asleep.

My guess however, is that the girl was drunk when she asked for it. Spoke shit french/english and is now regretting it


----------



## SOLID (Jun 17, 2009)

Orochimaru bit her


----------



## Skylark (Jun 17, 2009)

She must be suffering to retardation.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 17, 2009)

So...How do you fall asleep when a loud constant buzzing noise is surrounding you and someone is poking your face? 

Nevertheless, I think  is the appropriate response.


----------



## Valtieri (Jun 17, 2009)

She was probably hammered.

I've known people to fall asleep during tattooing, but never on the face. Hardcore


----------



## Ricky (Jun 17, 2009)

I might've believed this if she didn't say she fell asleep. Falling asleep while getting a  tattoo on your face... I don't think so.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 17, 2009)

How could she fall asleep? 

Lies xD


----------



## Fran (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks pretty cute, and pretty stupid :ho


----------



## little nin (Jun 17, 2009)

Just another woman trying to ruin a mans life.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 17, 2009)

No idea how someone could fall asleep.  She shoulda realised after the first few that the dude was moving around too much.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 17, 2009)

Her face looks like Uranus :ho


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Falling asleep during a tattoo is easy.  HOWEVER 3 stars should take a LITTLE less time than 56.  Even if the guy filled in all 3 vs only doing outlines of the 56, the time elapsed is just huge.  And unless you're drunk (normally too drunk to feel it makes the parlors around here wary cuz they don't feel like you whining about a 'bad' tat) beyond the point of sense, you have an idea of how long a tat should take based on size.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 17, 2009)

Fail excuses. Must've been drunk when she got it. No other reason for an idiot to missunderstand 3 for 56.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel bad for her. Don't know what she can do but get laser surgery.


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 17, 2009)

Look at the face of the tatooist, would you ever let anyone like that touch you with a needle?
He looks alot like a rinnegan user I know.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 17, 2009)

I smell bullshit. No way she fell asleep while taking needles to the face.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Jun 17, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Look at the face of the tatooist, would you ever let anyone like that touch you with a needle?
> He looks alot like a rinnegan user I know.



I agree. I wouldn't go near the guy, let alone let him take a needle to my face.



> Toumaniantz - himself covered from head to foot in tattoos and piercings - said he would help pay for half of the treatment to remove the tattoos.
> 
> 'I maintain that she absolutely agreed that I tattoo those 56 stars on the left side of her face,' he told newspaper La Derniere Heure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanity (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow the guy in that vid looks extreme.

Anyway, I feel bad for her. Those stars are pretty extreme....having that many.

I'm just glad I probably won't ever get a tattoo.

I don't know why he didn't have written consent forms before by the way....


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 17, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Oh, my.
> 
> I feel somewhat sorry for her. But, then again, can't she just get them lasered off?



Lasering them will cause major scaring. She's better off keeping the tattoos.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 17, 2009)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Lasering them will cause major scaring. She's better off keeping the tattoos.



Yeah. Scars across one side of her face would look worse.

Anyway, I just realized that those stars all over the one side kind of makes it look like she has the curse seal ability.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sure you all have seen a shit load of pics about this(if not:Naruto Chapter 452 Predictions Thread)Some of them are in Dutch if you can't read that don't worry I can asure you, they are funny.

 but the best one IMO:



But you have to admit, even without the stars she would look ugly.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 17, 2009)

reaperunique said:


> I'm sure you all have seen a shit load of pics about this(if not:Naruto Chapter 452 Predictions Thread)
> but the best one IMO:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, it's so true. XD


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2009)

lol, Twitlight fangirls


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow.....she's quite stupid huh


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 18, 2009)

If you're gonna get a face tattoo make it badass


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 18, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> 'She feel asleep while he punctured her face with 56 star tattoos'  What there was no pain realization, unless she was drugged.





Sayu Yagami said:


> Good lord, how do you fall asleep while getting a tattoo?
> 
> But anyways, if he really didn't understand her, he should have said something.





Silver Rose said:


> What the hell? It's the girls fault...if she knew he didn't understand than why did she continue with it?
> 
> More importan question...How the hell do you fall asleep while getting a tatoo?...isn't it suppose to hurt?





Zetta said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> Oh wow, this is hilarious. I like how groovy the tattooist looks in the movie. Also, I'm pretty sure he didn't make a mistake. You don't go from 3 to 56. Linguistically speaking, that's pretty impossible.
> 
> The girl probably asked for that much and then freaked and blamed the guy when she saw her dad's reaction. There's not even a reason to fall asleep if she asked for 3 stars. That procedure would take 10 minutes. Not to mention 56 stars for 120 euros is a steal.



Most likely


Tayuya said:


> Looks a lot like a cursed seal.
> 
> Am I right?



No


Catterix said:


> People regularly fall asleep during tattooing, usually a mix of the constant pain numbing you and that it's often about 4 hours of just sitting still doing nothing. It's easier to fall asleep.
> 
> My guess however, is that the girl was drunk when she asked for it. Spoke shit french/english and is now regretting it



So I guess we know the answer to that question.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow, it's so true. XD



Today's post was brought to you by the letter number shape 3.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 18, 2009)

I remember this guy in school said he would never get a tattoo because his parents told him if he did they would slap him until the ink came off.  I never realized how cool his parents were until now?


----------



## NaruTayu forever (Jun 18, 2009)

Idk, I thought she was hot


----------



## Bushin (Jun 18, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Good lord, how do you fall asleep while getting a tattoo?



That was my first too. How the hell, with all that pain, could you just doze off? This story just reeks of regret on her part and trying to blame others for her stupidity! I say "serves you right". Where your marks of shame!


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

wow pretty dee dee dee dontcha think?


----------



## Nihonjin (Jun 18, 2009)

It would take less than 15 minutes if she honestly wanted 3 stars, so unless she fell asleep before he started she would've definitely noticed he was putting stars in places she supposedly didn't ask for.

In short, she's lying.


----------



## Nicooo (Jun 18, 2009)

How did she FALL ASLEEP
while getting 56 TATTOOS on HER FACE?

My bullshit detector is going off.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 18, 2009)

Bitch is lying, obviously.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 18, 2009)

she ruined her face


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 18, 2009)

Honestly, this girl is just an idiot.

Falling asleep?

Going to a guy who can barely understand you?

Also if you're going to get a tattoo, especially one on your face, draw a picture first.


----------



## E (Jun 18, 2009)

leave face tats for gangbangers


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 18, 2009)

It actually doesn't look bad, better than most face tattoos.


----------



## Iria (Jun 18, 2009)

Seems like attention mongering and law suit abuse but whatever.

Why the stars on your face to begin with


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 18, 2009)

reaperunique said:


> I'm sure you all have seen a shit load of pics about this(if not:Link removed)Some of them are in Dutch if you can't read that don't worry I can asure you, they are funny.
> 
> but the best one IMO:
> 
> ...



ahahaha creative license?


----------



## Blanche (Jun 18, 2009)

lol poor girl that's awful!

the artist was romanian oh my


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

Im sooo glad im not that damn retarded.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 18, 2009)

What a great artist he must be... He was able to tattoo 56 stars on this girl so painlessly that she fell asleep.



Banhammer said:


> lol, Twitlight fangirls



This coming from the guy with the sparkly name.


----------



## Sen (Jun 18, 2009)

Well it seems a bit odd that she managed to sleep through 53 extra tattoos   So I'm a bit suspicious of her story.  Although if she is being honest than that would suck to have to get them removed.

Or if it really is a hoax like someone said above, then it's sad that this is what they do to get publicity.


----------



## Andrew (Jun 18, 2009)

There is three things wrong in this picture. The first is that She asked the wrong tattoo prowler to begin with. My first expression of me seeing him was a person with a mentally disordered past. Secondly, if she decided for a tattoo in the face, at least watch in a mirror as its being done. Tattoos hurt ; allot. There is no way you could fall asleep as each painful moment is passing by your face. Its like saying "I was falling asleep while the nurse was sticking needles in my face." When a person gets a tattoo, they have to undergo skin treatment and take certain precaution until the tattoo is fully formed.  She now has to go through lazier surgery for those tattoos to be removed. If her dad was there, he should be watching and prevent any mishap that already happened.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 18, 2009)

If the tattoo artist misunderstood her, not really their fault, especially if she didn't complain or anything while he was working. I mean 3 tattoos won't take as long as 56....


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Jun 18, 2009)

oh shit she's been hit by Akuma's


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 18, 2009)

And here's a pic of the tatooist who did it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

isn't face tatoo illegal?


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 18, 2009)

tattoo artist scares the fuck out of me


----------



## Daron (Jun 18, 2009)

Pretty sexy.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 18, 2009)

Daron said:


> Pretty sexy.



You are talking about the girl aren't you?


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 18, 2009)

there's a misconception on here about tattoos.

the level of pain when getting a tattoo differs within everyone. Some people have higher pain tolerance than others. What might be painful to one person is just an irritant to another. It also depends on where you're getting the tattoo done on your body, with places with more flesh and less bone it hurts less and it hurts more vice-versa. 

Just saying...my friend got a tattoo on her shoulderblade and said it didn't hurt that much


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 24, 2009)

Gentlemen, never trust a bitch, no matter what.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 24, 2009)

Catterix said:


> People regularly fall asleep during tattooing, usually a mix of the constant pain numbing you and that it's often about 4 hours of just sitting still doing nothing. It's easier to fall asleep.
> 
> My guess however, is that the girl was drunk when she asked for it. Spoke shit french/english and is now regretting it



Really?  I've never known anyone to fall asleep getting a tattoo on sensitive body parts, and the face has a lot of very sensitive areas.  If it was on a less sensitive area I could imagine it but I can't imagine she would numb enough to fall asleep before the three stars she asked for were done.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 24, 2009)

But she got a 3.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Jun 24, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Gentlemen, never trust a bitch, no matter what.



I knew she was lying!


----------



## Yeobo (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm wondering how she managed to fall and stay asleep during all this, but I'm also wondering how one goes from 3 to 56. 

EDIT: Oh, it's not real. I take it all back then.


----------



## Daron (Jun 24, 2009)

MSN didn't say it was a hoax. o.o;
Rather they said the lil'bitch lied cause she was afraid of her father's initial reaction to the tattoos.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 24, 2009)

Saw this on sunday mornin' tv.
Fucking bitch, she was on some talk show with her madly pissed father to talk about it and some tattoo guy came in to apologize and said he felt replacing shame for the whole tattoo community etc etc.

So yesterday I read some online newspaper and it says this girl actually wanted all of those stars and admitted that after being offered a job as a tattoo artist. 
She lied about it 'cuz of her father. Bitch should be shot.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 24, 2009)

what she didnt feel the pain on her face while she was asleep


----------



## ragnara (Jun 24, 2009)

ragnara said:


> *She is obviously lying to get out of trouble*. There is just no way she could have fallen asleep while someone made 56 tattoos on her face, let alone 20 times as many as she asked for.



The tattoo artist should press charges for slander. She could have destroyed his entire business with this shit.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2009)

> The tattoo artist should press charges for slander. She could have destroyed his entire business with this shit.


The same thought came to my mind. 
___
If I got tattoos like that now, my dad would just look at me and kiss his teeth. If I was younger than 18, and probably beaten unless my mum was present. A definite beating for trying to pass such a stupid lie.

The father must have been a moron to believe such a tale.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 24, 2009)

I wouldn't mind 56 stars.....just as long as they weren't on my face. How could she "fall asleep" though?


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jun 24, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Saw this on sunday mornin' tv.
> Fucking bitch, she was on some talk show with her madly pissed father to talk about it and some tattoo guy came in to apologize and said he felt replacing shame for the whole tattoo community etc etc.
> 
> So yesterday I read some online newspaper and it says this girl actually wanted all of those stars and admitted that after being offered a job as a tattoo artist.
> She lied about it 'cuz of her father. Bitch should be shot.



Today I read that she got a job at another tattoo artist, as a sort of consultant on the impact of a tattoo on your life. 

Hopefully she'll advice not to go blame the tattooer when your daddy doesn't like your new tat.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jun 24, 2009)

Well.. she was from Belgium afterall.. I think that says enough


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jun 24, 2009)

"LADY KISS" said:


> Well.. she was from Belgium afterall.. I think that says enough



Nice on-topic sig


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Bitch be sparklin!



MUHAHAHAH!!! funny, now this is how a vampire should sparkle


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 24, 2009)

Tayuya said:


> Looks a lot like a cursed seal.
> 
> Am I right?



lol like a real life curse seal

edit: dang it beat me to it!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 24, 2009)

*I lied about tattoo blunder because my father was furious*



> *I lied about tattoo blunder because my father was furious': Teenage girl with 56 stars on her face finally comes clean*
> 
> By Ian Sparks
> Last updated at 12:43 AM on 24th June 2009
> ...



Source: Source
--------------------------------------------------

So now we know the official truth. Even though we already knew she was lying. She still is kinda cute in a way even with those tats. I'd hit it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 24, 2009)

So the stupid bitch finally broke. She owes the tattoo artist an fuckin' apology. Almost ruined his business as others have stated.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 24, 2009)

I think she should leave it. I seen some people get hired at professional jobs with weirder tattoos than hers. Its a unique look for her. Its not bad looking at all. And with the right words she can turn it into something symbolic expressing her freedom. Well I'm just trying to be positive about it.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 24, 2009)

> Amid a frenzy of media attention, she then vowed to sue tattoo artist Rouslan Toumaniantz for the ?9,000 she needs for laser surgery to have them removed.
> 
> She said after the tattooing: 'It is terrible for me. I cannot go out on to the street. I look like a freak.'
> 
> ...



(Oh shitz!!  That tattoo artist scared the shit outta me! )

That's awfully nice of the tattoo artist guy to help pay for the removing of something that he was blamed for doing. Gotta give that guy props.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

Seems like a nice guy though 

And I knew she was lying. Dumb bitches these days


----------



## Watchman (Jun 24, 2009)

The tattoist guy scares the crap out of me. :S


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 24, 2009)

Biiiiiiiitch! She could have ruined his business. She should be sued for being a lying rotter.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2009)

who actually believes this girl?


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 24, 2009)

> I lied about tattoo blunder because my father was furious



Everyone who was right about her lying, congrats, now pat yourselves on the back. Feel proud.



Hand Banana said:


> I think she should leave it. I seen some people get hired at professional jobs with weirder tattoos than hers. Its a unique look for her. *Its not bad looking at all.* And with the right words she can turn it into something symbolic expressing her freedom. Well I'm just trying to be positive about it.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

^ *pats self on back and feels proud*


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 24, 2009)

Loving the tattooists' look.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 24, 2009)

I seen that on the news this morning before work, didn't they say she was sleeping? How the fuck can you not notice someone tattooing your face!!  too funny


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> ^ *pats self on back and feels proud*



Good girl.


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 24, 2009)

It looks like the happier version of Hives.


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 24, 2009)

She is a fucking constellation. And even if she gets that out with laser, that will leave marks.
If she doesn't want to feel like a freak, she just has to look to the face of the tatooist.

Besides, you can't fall asleep while your face is being tatooed. It's just physically impossible because it hurts like hell.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 24, 2009)

JustPimpin said:


> I seen that on the news this morning before work, didn't they say she was sleeping? How the fuck can you not notice someone tattooing your face!!  too funny



Right ? Isnt it supose to hurt ? Damn, she must have been REALLY drunk, or drugged. Either way, she deserves it


----------



## AvsY (Jun 24, 2009)

the bitch lied. I seen that on the news ,she was just afraid of her fathers reaction


----------



## Corwin (Jun 24, 2009)

AvsY said:


> the bitch lied. I seen that on the news ,she was just afraid of her fathers reaction


Yep, I've seen the article somewhere.... Um yeah:


----------



## master bruce (Jun 24, 2009)

crack makes you do crazy things.


----------



## RyuKen-O (Jun 24, 2009)

Didn't she said she lied so that her father wouldn't punish her?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2009)

It's like Denzel Washington said in _Training Day_, it's not what you say, it's how you can prove it. No judge is going to be believe that she fell asleep while getting those tattoos. It's more like she thought getting them would be "FKN AWESUM" and after getting them, regretted her decision. 

Tattoo guy looks weird.


----------



## Aiolia (Jun 25, 2009)

There's absolutely NO way you fall asleep while getting tattoos on your face. She's probably lying because she's afraid of the reactions.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 25, 2009)

Aiolia said:


> There's absolutely NO way you fall asleep while getting tattoos on your face. She's probably lying because she's afraid of the reactions.



To clear this up. There is no more probably. I just posted the article that clearly states (by her) she was lying. She admitted she was lying.


----------



## Muffins (Jun 25, 2009)

happened in belgium

i lold so hard when i heard it


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 25, 2009)

I immediately thought of Andrew Lloyd Webber's 'Starlight Express' after I saw her face.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jun 25, 2009)

tinhamodic said:


> I immediately thought of Andrew Lloyd Webber's 'Starlight Express' after I saw her face.




Wow that's bringing back memories .... we saw that musical when we went to London on a school trip ...


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 25, 2009)

She lied. Dutch newsmakers already saw through the hoax. When she came back home from the tattooshop, her father wasn't quite 'happy' with the result, so he forced her to sue the owner, even though he didn't do anything wrong.

*When a Dutch news crew pretended the camera was turned off, she admitted her father was behind anything.*

I can't blame the father for trying though... Have you seen the tattooists face?! I mean who WOULDN'T convict him? 

Anyway, the bitch still suffers from a lack of taste


----------

